# okay shed some light guys! help!



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

wife really touched base with me today had coffee and a long chat about 3 hours said she feels she stayed so long because of our son i know that might be an ecuse im thinking she is having a very hard time seeing that i can and will be the guy she fell in love with before we used to stay up all night and talk and we lost that along the way between marraige having our son builiding a family together and everything else in between i asked her if we were left to have gotten married by ourselves instead of her feeling like she was forced into it by her parents would we have gotten married she said maybe i think we lost ourselves a long time ago and we need to touch base again i told my wife i dont expect you to be in love with me right now i said i know you love me as a person right now but you cant be in love with me because right now im having a hard time loving myself with all do resepect i know there was a time we were in love with each other and thats why i want to rekindle our relationship i know that if i was the guy you fell in love with years ago today we would not be in this situation oh my god help guys! im on the verge of really finding my way with my wife again how to i take it a step at a time and not **** this up! someone doesnt hang on and not file for a divorce for so long if they dont question the whole relationship themselves the im not in love with you anymore but i love you as a person thing is just an excuse i really need to touch base with myslef i know im moving in the right direction please someone that has gone through this successfully hold my friggin hand and guide me im clueless i dont want to lose the best thing that has ever happened to me in my life we even talked about the birth of our son his birthday parties and really hit home on a personal level today no negative things said at all im more confused than ever and rambleing like hell what to do next?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

CPT CONFUSED said:


> wife really touched base with me today had coffee and a long chat about 3 hours said she feels she stayed so long because of our son i know that might be an ecuse im thinking she is having a very hard time seeing that i can and will be the guy she fell in love with before we used to stay up all night and talk and we lost that along the way between marraige having our son builiding a family together and everything else in between i asked her if we were left to have gotten married by ourselves instead of her feeling like she was forced into it by her parents would we have gotten married she said maybe i think we lost ourselves a long time ago and we need to touch base again i told my wife i dont expect you to be in love with me right now i said i know you love me as a person right now but you cant be in love with me because right now im having a hard time loving myself with all do resepect i know there was a time we were in love with each other and thats why i want to rekindle our relationship i know that if i was the guy you fell in love with years ago today we would not be in this situation oh my god help guys! im on the verge of really finding my way with my wife again how to i take it a step at a time and not **** this up! someone doesnt hang on and not file for a divorce for so long if they dont question the whole relationship themselves the im not in love with you anymore but i love you as a person thing is just an excuse i really need to touch base with myslef i know im moving in the right direction please someone that has gone through this successfully hold my friggin hand and guide me im clueless i dont want to lose the best thing that has ever happened to me in my life we even talked about the birth of our son his birthday parties and really hit home on a personal level today no negative things said at all im more confused than ever and rambleing like hell what to do next?



i wouls only say this...going through a whole crappy separation filed with lots of resentment and emotion...try to not talk about the crises, the bad $#!t, she's fully aware of the bad $#!T and probably takes some fault in it herself and doesn't like herself for it. continue talking and bonding. take a drive together. don't set out looking for sentimental settings, places you've been, etc. they'll be there.

i think the fact that she's talking to you about some sentimental stuff is good. son's birthday party, when he was born, etc. tread lightly on the heavy relationship stuff. just my opinion.

note: MC's might disagree, saying you have to "get the problem out in the open." why? so there can be more hurt? you don't want the "old" relationship. you want to build a new one, with your new relationship skills.


----------



## Melancholy (Nov 15, 2008)

I think your "." key is broken or missing. Or that may just be the longest sentence in he world!!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Melancholy said:


> I think your "." key is broken or missing. Or that may just be the longest sentence in he world!!


CPT CONFUSED - Please be kind to your readers, use a few more paragraphs and punctuation - it makes it easier to read. It will also help you organize your thoughts.


----------

